

Judge rejects $324.5M settlement of tech wage case - Varcht
http://seattletimes.com/html/businesstechnology/2024274873_apxtechjobssettlement.html

======
cameraman
From a different article - To match the earlier settlement, the latest deal
"would need to total at least $380 million," Koh wrote. That is disturbing a
judge suggesting an amount. The original case called for 3 billion. The
attorneys did not take it to court because of the triple damages clause in US
Law. Also what is the Sept 10 next meeting supposed to decide.

